# Teflon, Beauty and Journey Going to TX and KS!



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Okay Blue Ribbon Show Stock (aka Hamilton Acres!) and Bayou Boers! Here is your thread for pictures! For those viewing (other than Amber and Regan) , Teflon is going to Blue Ribbon Show Stock (Kansas) in October 2014, and these two beautiful red daughters of his will be going to Bayou Boer Goats (Texas) in June of this year!  

We are so excited for you both! We'll keep you updated with pictures here until then! 

Crossroads Red White and Beautiful is first pictured at not yet 3 weeks old...


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Crossroads Journey... Born last Wednesday.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Healthy, happy babies!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

So cute!! Conngrats Hamilton Acres an Bayou Boers!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

And last but certainly not least... our fullblood buck ZOE Teflon. He turned one a month ago.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Great looking goats!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Shes gorgeous!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Teflon is SO handsome!! I could just squeal with excitement! Hamilton acres is the farm he'll be living at, but he'll be part of the "Blue Ribbon show stock" breeding program! That's my farm name  I just work at Hamilton acres!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That sounds even better! ^ I'll change it to "Blue Ribbon Show Stock" then!  

Thanks! We are pretty proud of these 3.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks for the PM i have been on my phone all day out in the barn didn't even notice the new thread!!!!


I am in LOVE June can not come fast enough

So excited!!!! And that Teflon sure is feeling out good! He is a handsome young man!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats you guys! Those are some gorgeous goats you all are getting!!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Will Cosmo be bred to Rich next? If so, I'm definitely going to need a doe from that breeding to come home with Teflon!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Well CrossRoads you sure named Journey right!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> Teflon is SO handsome!! I could just squeal with excitement! Hamilton acres is the farm he'll be living at, but he'll be part of the "Blue Ribbon show stock" breeding program! That's my farm name  I just work at Hamilton acres!


Lucky lucky you! Teflon sure is handsome! And I am glad some one from TGS will he getting him so we can still watch him grow! And be able to see his kiddos!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

nancy d said:


> Well CrossRoads you sure named Journey right!


Haha I think she just knew she belonged with us in Texas when she picked that name! Journey and Beauty will he traveling over 2400 miles to get here!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are all fantastic! What beautiful goaties!! You guys are all so lucky!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

bayouboergoats said:


> Lucky lucky you! Teflon sure is handsome! And I am glad some one from TGS will he getting him so we can still watch him grow! And be able to see his kiddos!


I'm so grateful to be getting him! There will be lots of pictures lol. He'll be bred to 5 does of mine for early 2015 kiddos!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks StarMFarm and Candice! ^  

You're welcome Amber! I didn't want you to miss out on this... obviously!! 

Yep! We'll be breeding Cosmo to Rich for December kids.  She'd be like 10 months old by the time you could get her...  

Here are some pics of the other side of Teflon for ya Regan.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Hehe well, what about the breeding after that? 


Tef looks like a big teddy bear!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Kinda hate to see that buck leave our state.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That's what I thought too! Geez Teflon stop lookin like a teddy bear!  

I kinda hate to see him leave too! He'll still be here for a while though.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> That's what I thought too! Geez Teflon stop lookin like a teddy bear!
> 
> I kinda hate to see him leave too! He'll still be here for a while though.


You'll hardly know he's gone with all the pictures and kiddos that he'll have running around Kansas! I already have people wanting breedings to him!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> You'll hardly know he's gone with all the pictures and kiddos that he'll have running around Kansas! I already have people wanting breedings to him!


Whoo hoo! Get the breedings lined up! So we can all see the babies!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Well I'll look forward to that.  I had a friend email last night and say she saw Teflon on your facebook. I'm not on facebook... is that the only way I can see too?   I want to see what people said!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Well I'll look forward to that.  I had a friend email last night and say she saw Teflon on your facebook. I'm not on facebook... is that the only way I can see too?   I want to see what people said!!


Get a Facebook account! Then I can stall your goats on there too!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

bayouboergoats said:


> Get a Facebook account! Then I can stall your goats on there too!


It was supposed to say stalk not stall! Lol


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> You'll hardly know he's gone with all the pictures and kiddos that he'll have running around Kansas! I already have people wanting breedings to him!


How can I find you on Facebook?? I want to see too!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Haha. I was like "stall you goats"? what's that supposed to mean!!!  

Family rules... no facebook!  I've got TGS.  I'd be on the internet ALL DAY if I had FB!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Haha. I was like "stall you goats"? what's that supposed to mean!!!
> 
> Family rules... no facebook!  I've got TGS.  I'd be on the internet ALL DAY if I had FB!


Dang it! Everyone posts more pics on facebook! Lol oh well guess i will stalk them on here!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

congrats you all ......

I got an idea - what if we were to ship back a poli girl and a cosmo girl (Richie girls) to CO then HamiltonAcres can come in from KS and pick up her girl?

That way she wouldn't have to wait 10 months and shipping would be cheapers with two kiddos in a crate and going to Denver?
:dance:


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

How exciting for you both!!! Congrats on some beautiful kids!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

LilBleatsFarm said:


> congrats you all ......
> 
> I got an idea - what if we were to ship back a poli girl and a cosmo girl (Richie girls) to CO then HamiltonAcres can come in from KS and pick up her girl?
> 
> ...


Hey No Fair! I already called dibs on a Poli girl! lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Great idea Elizabeth! 

Sorry Amber, she does have first dibs!!  Well... I have FIRST dibs, but she has 1st of any we sell!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Great idea Elizabeth!
> 
> Sorry Amber, she does have first dibs!!  Well... I have FIRST dibs, but she has 1st of any we sell!


Well fine then I see how it is! lol

Guess I will just be overly excited about the two I am already getting!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

bayouboergoats said:


> Well fine then I see how it is! lol
> 
> Guess I will just be overly excited about the two I am already getting!


Silly, yes I'd be stoked getting two!!! Congrats.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Colorado IS only 7 hours from me  haha we could definitely work that out! 

Yep, I put an album on Facebook! I'll take some screen shots and post them here. Everyone ADORES him! 

My name is Regan Marie Dunn on Facebook! Feel free too add me amber and anyone else! It's a picture of me at the beach, and a goat kid as I cover photo!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

View attachment 21435


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*THANKS REGAN!!!!!!!!!* Wow I know a lot of those people! That was so nice of Far View. I think Rumblebee is my favorite buck on the planet! Heather Russle saw Teflon in person at a show in August.  She is so sweet. I LOOOVE Ashley's goats too! You have good friends on FB! Wow!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> THANKS REGAN!!!!!!!!! Wow I know a lot of those people! That was so nice of Far View. I think Rumblebee is my favorite buck on the planet! Heather Russle saw Teflon in person at a show in August.  She is so sweet. I LOOOVE Ashley's goats too! You have good friends on FB! Wow!


Rumble is my favorite toooooo! I just ADORE him! Lol! I love all my friends!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

clearwtrbeach said:


> Silly, yes I'd be stoked getting two!!! Congrats.


I am i am but but I seem to have a very BIG boer goat addiction! Lol!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I would agree with that!!  ^ Hehe. Believe it or not... I think I do too!!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> I would agree with that!!  ^ Hehe. Believe it or not... I think I do too!!!


I think we all do to a point!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

LOL! So I think it's settled- you'll send two girls to Denver next year, then 8 months later, I'll have Tef shipped to Kansas


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That would work... considering we have a Poli and Cosmo doe to send!  Those are our best does and crossed with Rich, we'll probably keep one from each. So, lets hope they have two does each this time!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> That would work... considering we have a Poli and Cosmo doe to send!  Those are our best does and crossed with Rich, we'll probably keep one from each. So, lets hope they have two does each this time!


Fingers crossed! I'd just die to have a Cosmo/rich doe!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We decided to breed most if not all of our does to Rich this year, then next year we'll breed them ALL back to Teflon before he goes! People seem to like him so much, I figured we better take full advantage of having him here!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> We decided to breed most if not all of our does to Rich this year, then next year we'll breed them ALL back to Teflon before he goes! People seem to like him so much, I figured we better take full advantage of having him here!


Hehe, sounds like a good plan!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That would be Cosmo, Poli, Star, Diamonds and Ruby! 5 more chances at pretty kids from Teflon in 2014!  That's not counting Richie daughters and a doe from Diamonds (HOPEFULLY!). So could be up to 8-9! 

Here are some cute pictures from today.  Can you tell which one is Beauty??  She's the cutest one in every pic!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Soo cute! I love a big pile of baby boers! And i think maybe i know which ine she is in one of the pics!?! Lol it is hard for me to pick her out of them they are all adorable!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hehe.  She's on the left in the first 3 and closest to me in the last.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

all of them look so FAT! lol I look at my kids this year and they seem kinda skinny for some reason?!?! What are your kids weighing now do you know?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Haha. They aren't even on grain yet!!  We are planning on weighing them at 1 month, but I want to weigh some today. Cosmo's bucks turn 3 weeks today and look like 1 month olds! I went to pick one of her boys up last night and let out a humph he was so incredibly BIG!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Haha How funny! 

It's Chanel's Triplets I am concerned with every time I see them try to nurse she either does not allow them to or if she does it is only for a few seconds then she jumps over them. I have tried to supplement them from day 1 but they refuse! I have tried whole cows milk and fresh milk from fat momma we milk out(since she just has the single this year with a bag that could easily feed quads!) They are growing but their little bellies always seem sunken in a little. And it is to the point now that they are actually "talking, fussing" at her when she wont let them nurse. The buck will paw her and loudly bleat to her and she just ignores it. They have started nibbling on grain the past few days but nothing major just a nibble here or a nibble there.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hmmm. I rarely see Cosmo let her kids nurse. It's like she waits till we aren't watching. Her boys will get all excited when they see her and make joyful noises as they run to her, and she'll hop over them as soon as they try to nurse. They are growing like weeks though so I know she's nursing them... I just never see it. So Maybe it's the same with Chanel. ??


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

I hope so and they are gaining too they just always seem to be hungry! Lol maybe thats just natural for them to be so hungry all the time. I find it hilarious to watch the buck fuss at her he stomps his little legs and even lifts the front leg up like big bucks do and kicks her. And for some strange reason i think he will mature early he has started mounting Chanel and his sisters already! Little turd!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> LOL! So I think it's settled- you'll send two girls to Denver next year, then 8 months later, I'll have Tef shipped to Kansas


Sounds like a GREAT plan ..... girls girls girls

We crop share in Norton. We might be able to bring her to the KS/CO border for you. And I bet they can share the CVI so lots of savings to be had.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Haha. Crazy guy! Star's buck was like that too... but he ain't got the means to do any harm any more!! Poor guy. Dehorned... wethered... scrapie tagged... He's still the friendliest. Why I have no clue!! 

More pics... I actually caught a few with them together in one picture! Oh Beauty... you fit your name so well!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

More of course...


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

OMG I wish they were here NOW! I want to hug and squeeze their furry little butts! hahaha


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hehe.  You get the sunshine... and I get to kiss your goats!!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Okay okay fine because it sure did turn out to be a gorgeous day here the sun is shining bright!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Sigh... so beautiful.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Okay here is OUR grass!!  Ignore the animals and look at the greeeeen... Rain is good, rain means green, rain is good, rain means green, rain is good rain means green. Keep telling me that!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

I just want ti squeeze that adorable fluffy puppy! My two lgd's looked like that about 4 months ago but now they are already so HUGE! and so not cute anymore! 


RAIN IS GOOD RAIN IS GOOD RAIN IS GOOD!

Here within the next few months I will not be able to post pics of grass and the pond with water in it.......the grass will be dead and the pond will start losing water! Some are saying this is supposed to be the worst drought year ever! Ughhh sure hope I can get some veggies from the garden first!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

that lil puppy is adorable!


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

So exciting that buck is coming to KS! I'll live like an hr from him lol! He's gorgeous!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Devin! That's great!!  

That was Yellow.  He was adorable! 

RAIN IS GOOD, RAIN IS GOOD... SNOW IS NOT! Darn. Now it's snowing!!!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Devin said:


> So exciting that buck is coming to KS! I'll live like an hr from him lol! He's gorgeous!


You'd be more than welcome to come see him  we'll be offering limited outside breedings to disease tested does


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Thanks Devin! That's great!!
> 
> That was Yellow.  He was adorable!
> 
> RAIN IS GOOD, RAIN IS GOOD... SNOW IS NOT! Darn. Now it's snowing!!!


Oh no Snow?!? I thought winter was over?


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> You'd be more than welcome to come see him  we'll be offering limited outside breedings to disease tested does


Thanks I don't have any boer's yet, but I am considering getting some does for 4H program here at the childrens home. However, I don't think I could afford it, he's real quality lol! :laugh: nope, I'll be stuck with sub par animals while drooling over yours LOL!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

bayouboergoats said:


> Oh no Snow?!? I thought winter was over?


Yep, I was so worried I'd wake up to white everywhere, but thank goodness there is still brown and green!  It snowed in April last year. An inch or two I think....


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some pictures from this morning. Darn snow.  

It is supposed to be "sunny" for several days now... so I am looking very forward to that.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

lol cute photos, look at the one trying out 'ear for breakfast'


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yea she's funny.  That's Journey eating Addy's ear!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

lol, poor addy the stressed of being a momma.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

The snow finally melted... so here are some better pictures.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Yea she's funny.  That's Journey eating Addy's ear!


Hey I know which one she is! Lol

I recognized her


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

^ hehe. That's good! But you know... the only 3 goats I'm posting on this thread are either Journey, Beauty or Teflon... and they aren't exactly hard to tell apart!!!  Journey is almost black, Beauty is bright red, and Teflon is... well of course you know him! Hehe.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah yeah yeah I know but come on I have never actually seen them in person!

I thought I was doing good!

Lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hahaha. I guess you still have time to learn who's who! Beauty is 2 1/2 weeks older than Journey too, so big difference in size.... 

Hmmm lets see. How about some hints. Journey. J. Jet black (almost). Journey is the jet black-ish one.... 

Beauty... B. Bright brown??? Big (bigger than Journey) Beautyful Bright Brown Brat! hehe.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Awwwwwwwe! Teflon looks sooo handsome!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

He was "playing"/fighting with Rich ALL DAY. I guess he decided it's time to fight for his territory! Teflon wasn't very big when we got Rich, so he has always been scared of him. Well not anymore! Rich still has the upper hand, but Teflon sure tries!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Congrats to everyone those are some really good looking goats.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks KayDee.  I am excited for them!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Do you happen to know what thegirls are weighing these days?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

No, not yet.  We are going to weigh all the kids on their one month B-day. Beauty will turn one month on Thursday so we'll weigh her then. I'll weigh Journey for you tomorrow though just to see where she's at. 

Poli's kids will be a month old tomorrow!  Can you believe that? Seems like just yesterday we were all pulling hair out on her countdown thread!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> No, not yet.  We are going to weigh all the kids on their one month B-day. Beauty will turn one month on Thursday so we'll weigh her then. I'll weigh Journey for you tomorrow though just to see where she's at.
> 
> Poli's kids will be a month old tomorrow!  Can you believe that? Seems like just yesterday we were all pulling hair out on her countdown thread!


I know its crazy how fast time flies!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh and its been like 3 days since you last posted pics.....i am sure they are changing alot!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

hmmmm Do you want pics almost everyday?  I thought you were getting tired of them!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> hmmmm Do you want pics almost everyday?  I thought you were getting tired of them!


Heehee you don't have to EVERYDAY but most defiantly as often as you feel like it!!!!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Okey Dokey!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

bayouboergoats said:


> Heehee you don't have to EVERYDAY but most defiantly as often as you feel like it!!!!!!


I know Teflon won't be changing much, but I enjoy seeing new pics


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Okay....


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Pictures from today.... Sorry Regan, I just got one of Teflon!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Lol, beggars can't be choosers!!! One is better than nothing at all!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

I love them even more and man that Beauty sure is a pretty girl!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She is indeed!   

Here is a picture of Addy's triplets.  We are bottle feeding the guy in the middle... but you'd never know it! I was actually quite surprised to find them laying together, as Addy doesn't let him nurse anymore since we had him in the garage for several days, and all the bigger kids don't like him!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Awe too cute!!! At least they let him lay with them!!!! So so cute!!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some new ones!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Okay I really really really like that Beauty! I know she is older than Journey so she is alot bigger but she looks like a giant compared to journey! Did u ever get a weight on beauty?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I love her too!  She does look huge compared to Journey! And I think Journey is big for her age! 

Oh shoot... I totally forgot to weigh her and Fireball! Today is their 1 month b-day!! I'll get that later tonight when we feed.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some new pictures of Beauty for ya.  Little stinker. We love her!  

Her pasterns look weak in a couple, but she was simply leaning on and fighting the collar...


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Look at that lil stinker! Too cute! Is it June yet? Lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Nope not yet... it gets closer every day though!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Nope not yet... it gets closer every day though!!


Yep everyday that passes is one day closer!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Do you have any kind of a estimated arrival date with the hauler?


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Do you have any kind of a estimated arrival date with the hauler?


No not yet. Do you need to know an exact date now? They just said they were going to get everything lined up when it gets a little closer to time.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Nope, I was just curious.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Okay!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

New pics!!  You can see Beauty's silver spot in one pic...


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Awwww so cute! I love pics! They are growing so fast right now!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

How's mr Teflon doing?  being as handsome as ever?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep, he sure is! I really have tried to get you pics... but he's not real great at posing! You do have over a year to wait ya know.... So don't worry you'll get more pics eventually!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Yep, he sure is! I really have tried to get you pics... but he's not real great at posing! You do have over a year to wait ya know.... So don't worry you'll get more pics eventually!


Hehe I'm practically counting down the days!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

How many days till October 2014?


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Too many!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

I dont see how you can wait that long i am dying over here just waiting on June 2013 to get here!!!!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

bayouboergoats said:


> I dont see how you can wait that long i am dying over here just waiting on June 2013 to get here!!!!


Well before that, I'll hopefully have a Cosmo/Rich girl to loon forward to!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Heehee.  Hopefully Cosmo will have triplet does this time!!

We _may_ let Teflon go sooner... a lot can happen in a year and we may find another really nice buck... We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> Well before that, I'll hopefully have a Cosmo/Rich girl to loon forward to!!!


Oh okay I see! Helps pass the time!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Look Regan I got you some pics!!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Look Regan I got you some pics!!!


Okay okay now I feel left out!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Haha. My goodness... "If you give a mouse a cookie...." 

Here's one from this morning... 

Mossyrock forecast, today, RAIN, tomorrow, RAIN, day after tomorrow, RAIN! Day after that showers... and so on.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Handsome boy! I can't wait  just let me know if you'd like to sell him earlier!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I will.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

THANK YOU~!!!!!!! 

She sure is filling out nicely! I love her colors soooo much! 

I sure wish ya'll would get some sunshine! I just love to see pics of the babies running and playing with the sun shining on them! We have actually had rain for the last 3-4 days everything is muddy! But the sun finally came back out today and it is supposed to be beautiful all weekend so I will probably be posting lots of pics of the goats in the sun!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh and Mr. Rich sure does look good standing there with Mr. Teflon!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

bayouboergoats said:


> THANK YOU~!!!!!!!
> 
> She sure is filling out nicely! I love her colors soooo much!
> 
> I sure wish ya'll would get some sunshine! I just love to see pics of the babies running and playing with the sun shining on them! We have actually had rain for the last 3-4 days everything is muddy! But the sun finally came back out today and it is supposed to be beautiful all weekend so I will probably be posting lots of pics of the goats in the sun!


You're welcome!

Those pictures hardly do her justice.... she is gorgeous. I practiced setting her up with a collar this morning and she looked stunning.  Shoulda had the camera...

Well, enjoy your sunshine!!!!! Can't wait to see those pics!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Some more.... they sure are filling in! Beauty is a tank!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

First show is in 25 days!!!  Can't wait!! We're bringing 6. Star, Beauty, Fireball, Poli, Liberty and Justified!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Eeekkkk! They r getting soo big! 


Cant wait to hear how they all do at the show!!!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Why hasnt Teflon been shown more? Just curious


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We bought him in August 2012 and showed him a week later... that was his first and so far only show and he placed first under both judges. That was the second to last show that we go to each year, and the last show that was in September was a doe only show. The first show this year is a doe only show too! There are 2 shows this summer that he could go to, but he isn't in show condition and I don't really want to spend the time and effort to get him there. I know he's a good buck who produces gorgeous kids... and he did well at his only show, so I'm happy with leaving it at that right now!  It will be fun to see how he does for you though!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Tell me about! I would love to finish showing pur buck so he can get his ennoblement but I just do not want to spend that much money on feed and supplements to get him back into show shape he is in his working clothes these days and he will probably stay in them! I just wish we would have finished showing him when he was still in his show clothes.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

How many points does he have? Did you show him yourselves or did you buy him with a show record?


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Does Teflon have any points on him?


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> How many points does he have? Did you show him yourselves or did you buy him with a show record?


He has 35 points 
He did pass both visual inspections too

No we did not show him ourselves, the breeder we bought him from showed him.

We got him in August of 2012

We were just so excited to get babies out of him he was only here for about a month when he got put in with the ladies and he started losing weight pretty fast from chasing them everywhere.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> Does Teflon have any points on him?


Nope.  It was USBGA.

Wow that's cool Amber! I didn't know he was shown so much!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Nope.  It was USBGA.
> 
> Wow that's cool Amber! I didn't know he was shown so much!


He is registered abga though, right? Lol, just want to be sure!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

As long as it is done by December 31st of this year


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

bayouboergoats said:


> As long as it is done by December 31st of this year


Edited because my phone cut off the first part of my typing

It said even if he was not he can be now as long as it is done by dec 31st of this yr


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep! He came with ABGA and we made a mad rush to get him USBGA for the show!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Is there any sunshine in your forecast for the weekend???


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Maybe?? I'll have to check... We had a gorgeous day today though once the rain stopped this morning! We took most of the kids out and got new pictures of them! 

I put a new thread in "Goat Conformation" with new pics of Beauty.  I'll post some of Journey later.. gotta go finish dinner!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Yay! Guess you knew where i was going with that question! Hahaha


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Okay here's Journey...


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

bayouboergoats said:


> Yay! Guess you knew where i was going with that question! Hahaha


Yep sure did!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Look at her! Getting all big and Sassy looking! I absolutely love her color! And man they both look great with the sunshine one them!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

They sure do! I love her coloring too. Soooo beautiful!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

A couple new ones of Beauty...


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Awwww! What a pretty girl she is!


Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yea sorry about that hack job. Looks like a 2 year old clipped her! We had to dig a hole by our barn floor in order to make the head rest go down far enough on the stand for the little ones. There is a wall there so I can't hardly see what I'm doing while clipping their fronts...  We'll clip her better as the show gets close.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Hee hee....No big deal I know it will grow back

Thats how our stand is too I just put a halter on the small ones and put them in the hallway on the ground.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Well I know you have been busy with the show but just wanted to see how the girls were doing? Still growing like weeds and as cute as ever right????


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Was that diamond and dazzle photo bombing beauty?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Heehee.  Yep. That's funny I didn't even see them back there till you mentioned it.  

You betcha Amber! Beauty is totally going to beat Liberty at the show.... which is great news for you!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

still said:


> Was that diamond and dazzle photo bombing beauty?


I noticed them!

The little sparkly brats had to poke their pretty colors in my pic! Hahahahaha


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Aww well i dont care if she beats her or not i will still love her just the same!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh I know you will!  Note to self... *keep* Star/Rich doeling!  I think Beauty is the purdiest goat we own right now.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

bayouboergoats said:


> I noticed them!
> 
> The little sparkly brats had to poke their pretty colors in my pic! Hahahahaha


Lol! They don't want to share the spotlight! That's too funny!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

What's your weather been like? 


I am starting to feel like I live where you do it has been cloudy & windy for days! And the forecast for the next 5 days is RAIN RAIN AND MORE RAIN! Oh well the grass/garden needs it i guess. 

I would love to see some pics when you get a chance!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We have been run run running all week... with the A.F. show last weekend and another event we were away at this weekend and normal busy life in between. I feel so exhausted right now! The show is in 5 days and I haven't packed a darn thing yet. But don't worry, we'll take lots of pictures when Beauty beats Liberty and be sure to post them when we get back.  I washed and clipped Liberty before we left this weekend and she did look much better.... but Beauty is just striking right now. Oh BTW, Beauty is getting white spots here are there on her! She has a black one on her side now two! So she has a black, silver and now white spots on her! She has a big white spot right on her head. It's really cool!  

The weather was nice in Seattle where we were the past few days... not sure how the weather was in Mossyrock, but I think it was dry! My married sister is our farm sitter when we leave and she does a wonderful job.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Ooo she sounds like she is stunning! I can not wait to see her!

I figured you have been busy. I have been busy with everyday life too. Lol i have not taken any pics of my goats lately either. I need to tho I have to list them for sale so I can try to have buyers lined up before weaning time. Actually some of them are already sold as soon as I make the phone call. I am just procrastinating because I do not want them to leave. 

Good luck at the show and I am excited to see what the judge thinks of Liberty & Beauty!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She is indeed! She is kind of short... but I know she'll grow.  I just looked at the weather forecast and there is supposed to be 10 days of SUN! The fair weekend (Fri-Sun) is going to be close to 80!!!!!!!!!!  So we'll probably wash a lot of them before we head out and maybe re-do some at the show. I can't wait! Too bad there is only one "type" class. And the same judge who has judged for as long as I can remember is going to be judging again... I don't mind thought because I know she likes the style of Boer Beauty and Liberty are.  There is showmanship on Saturday and the conformation class on Sunday.


----------



## MollieGoat (Jul 7, 2012)

I would love to see some pictures of how you clipped Liberty! I have never clipped a doe before and I have one that is a lot like her that I'm going to be showing at my fair


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Okay we'll try and get new pictures tomorrow!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Beauty: "KISS ME! I'm a spoiled brat! Oh BTW mom, here is a spot I grew on my forhead. Thought you might like it!"  

If the rain ever stops we'll be out there taking pictures. We spent all morning clipping kids and still have a couple to do. I'll post pics at some point today hopefully!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

AWWWWWW I WISH I COULD KISS HER!!!!!


look at that face! Sooo cute and spoiled I am guessing! Hahaha come on June!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Spoiled? Seriously? Does she look spoiled?  Heehee.  

Here are some new pictures of the girls.  It's about time huh?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here is a new thread with pictures of Liberty. Her clip job doesn't look great but we still have some time to work on cleaning her front up more. 

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f205/show-soon-new-pics-liberty-146124/#post1389678


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Look at those perdy girls!!!!


Gosh they are getting big! Do you happen to know what they are weighing these days?

I am headed to go check out liberty now!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

They are! 

Yep they are 32 and 37 lbs... That was several days ago so they are probably close to 40lbs now. Addy's kids are growing like weeds!!  Most of the bucklings are close to 50lbs already! I didn't weigh Addy's buck (oops!) but I bet he is over 40...


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

I'm SURE that it must have been a mistake, but you forgot pictures of my big baby   

Very pretty girls though!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

He's not changing!  Still looks the same... maybe a little bigger?


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> He's not changing!  Still looks the same... maybe a little bigger?


Hehe I'm just teasing!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I know!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey if at all possible before you guys head out for your trip. Can you get the girls weights for me? And maybe possibly if you can find the time some pics to hold me over?????


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL, I think we are all drooling over her goaties and want to see them.  Poor Crossroads, she is on a very busy schedule too.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep...  I'll try Amber! I'll try to get some pictures of Justified for you too Pam...


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Hee hee! Yes we are! It is no big deal if you dont have time just thoughtI would ask!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I think most if not all eek of the packing is done, I actually crossed _everything_ off of my To-Do list today and things are looking pretty darn good! So we should have some time to get weights on all the kids and pictures of a few of them. 

I am excited for you Pam!  Justified is a really nice boy and I hope he turns our awesome for you! Like I told Steve on the phone we can probably meet in Eugene or somewhere in OR once we get back.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds great Vitoria. I am really excited and can't wait to see him in person.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Just weighed all the kids...

They are all close to 2 1/2 months with Cosmo's, Star's and Poli's kids only 1 day apart. Addy's kids are a couple weeks younger than the rest but you'd hardly know it! 4 of our kids have left already but here are the ones we still have:

Cosmo's buck Tavion (2/27 birth date) *61 lbs*!!!  
Poli's buck Justified (2/26 birth date) 52lbs! 
Poli's doe Liberty (2/26) 51lbs! 
Star's doe Beauty (2/28) 45lbs.  
Addy's buck Discovery (3/12) 45lbs
Addy's doe Journey (3/12) 41 lbs


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Yay! Thank you! Now i need to go weigh mine i usually make them get on the scale every friday but i missed last week so I have no idea what they weigh i need a comparison! Lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

You're welcome Amber!

I had a little down time to take some pics. They were all being very lazy and were wanting to sleep so I didn't get too many standing/walking pics. Beauty was especially lazy, but I guess that's how she always is....  

I'm gonna miss the babies when we are gone!! I don't know how I will survive without little babies to squeeze and love on every day.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Can you see me?


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Awwww thank you thank you thank you! 
Journey is getting big and filling out nicely. i just love her coloring! And Beauty guess I really don't have to comment much on her cuz we all know she is a stunning little girl! 


Who is hiding in the grass?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I love Journey's coloring too! Soooo pretty and different.  

That's Beauty is the grass. I tell ya that goat... She's got personality for sure!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

I thought maybe that was her... Such a pretty girl


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I think there is a pretty girl, hiding out there in the grass, LOL


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Whoo hoo getting closer only a few weeks to go!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

bayouboergoats said:


> Whoo hoo getting closer only a few weeks to go!


I'm so excited for you!! Lots of pictures!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> I'm so excited for you!! Lots of pictures!


THANK YOU!!!

Ahh mee too! Soooo excited! I have been working my booty off to clean and sanitize an empty stall for the girls! And fixing some fence in the quarantine pen! Whoop whoop the transporter says they hope to make it here by the 26th!!!! So 18 days to go!!! Yall are gonna have a pic overload! Hahaha


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I know so exciting!  

Wow, so I wonder when they'd pick them up from us. A couple days before the 26th for sure. ??


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

I think she said the 22nd was when she would get them from you. And first stop os California then down to Ok before heading way down to port arthur!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Holy cow, that's a looooong drive! I didn't know she was going to CA as well!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Umm I read the email wrong lol it says they are leaving on the 23rd of june heading to Oklahoma then down to Port Arthur for the 26th as ling as weather is good no tornadoes in Ok or Hurricanes here i don't know what I was thinking when I read that email. I will blame it on being overly hot & tired. Lol it is 96 here today and I have been clipping goats trimming hooves and cleaning stalls all day. Sorry about that


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Umm not sure what I was thinking when I read her email from the other day but it says

We are leaving on June 23rd headed to Oklahoma. Then on to Texas hope to he to you by the 26th as long as there are no tornadoes in Ok or Hurricanes here. 

I am blaming my bad reading on being overly hot and tired today lol it got up to 96 and I chose today to clip goats trim hooves worm everyone and clean all 12 stalls....very bad decision! 

So sorry


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Ughh and now my phone told me the first thing i typed got deleted so I re typed it and this darn iphone posted both of them! Thats the kind of day i have been having! Hahaha o well you get the message!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

No problem! I thought all the way to CA would be quite the detour! 

Good job on all that work! Doesn't it feel good to have it all done? We just came in from tattooing all the kids and trimming all the adults feet and I was hot at 85 degrees! If it were 96 here I'd be in the house sipping ice cold lemonade, or something like that.... heehee.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> No problem! I thought all the way to CA would be quite the detour!
> 
> Good job on all that work! Doesn't it feel good to have it all done? We just came in from tattooing all the kids and trimming all the adults feet and I was hot at 85 degrees! If it were 96 here I'd be in the house sipping ice cold lemonade, or something like that.... heehee.


Oh yes it feels soooo good to have it all done! Only one goat left to bath and clip but I am waiting on my husband to have a day off to help because it's Bubba and he always gives me trouble! I think he secretly hates me and wants to hurt me sometimes. And I do not understand why because I am the one who feeds and gives him treats and head scratches all the time. Men sometimes they can be so difficult!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hahaha... I hear ya.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Only 9 days until the girls leave Washington to head down here to Texas!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! I can't seem to get in contact with the shipper. She hasn't even given me a date yet, just you! ???


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Wow! I can't seem to get in contact with the shipper. She hasn't even given me a date yet, just you! ???


Hmm I have been keeping up with her thru email and Facebook! Let me go thru my emails and I caj send you what she sent me.

I know they are planning to leave Washington on June 23rd and hopefully if all goes good with travel they will be to me by the 26th!

Oh and your final payment just got picked up by the mail lady! I had to go to town yesterday to get the money order and she had already picked up by the time I made it back so it went out today!
You should get it by Monday/Tuesday!

Yay its official the girls are MINE all MINE!!!! WHOOP WHOOP! I am so excited!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Whooo Hooo! So excited for you! The girls look awesome.  Journey is a lot bigger than Beauty now... Addy is bigger than Star so I guess that's why! I love Beauty though... She is such a beautiful little girl and is so sleek. 

I'll try Heather again and see if I can get in touch with her.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Have you weighed the girls lately? 

I am going to weigh all the ones I still have today and was just wandering what they weighed.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Nope... I can go see!  

We only have 5 kids right now... YEAH!!!  Once Beauty and Journey are gone we'll need to put Liberty back in with the adult does or she'll be all by herself until Dazzle is weaned! There is a small creep feed that Dazzle and Mack can go in now, but it isn't big enough for all of them, so the 3 bigger doelings are separate right now. 

Liberty was going to get to stay in the separate pasture and creep with Paint Ball, but the plans for picking up Paint Ball last week fell through...


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Okay, here are some pictures! 

Their weights are really good. Journey weighed in at 63lbs and gained 11lbs since we last weighed her. Which was less than 2 weeks ago. Fat Goat (*gasp*, did I just let her nickname slip out?? ) weighed 62lbs and gained 10lbs since we last weighed her.  She's short and stout... I love that little goat!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Isn't that the CUTEST FACE EVER!!! ??


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh my goodness! That face is adorable! I am getting so anxious/nervous..it is almost time for their long journey to their new home. I am praying for very safe travels for them. 
Their is a disturbance in the ocean that is being monitored for development in the gulf on June 25th...so every one pray it goes away!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Double post! Sorry


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

*6 days until the girls leave your house and 9 days until they get to me!!!!!*

*whoo hoo!!!!!*





:wahoo::wahoo::wahoo::wahoo:

I am beyond excited!!!! Can ya tell??? lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

SOOOOO exciting!!! I am going to miss them... Can't wait till you get to see them though!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

I know! I can not wait to see them in person!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So excited for you bayouboergoats, they are both gorgeous and doing very well on weight.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> So excited for you bayouboergoats, they are both gorgeous and doing very well on weight.


I know! I am sooo ready!!!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Ok it is official! They are mine! You received your final payment and so has the transporter! Whoo hoo now to wait for them to get here!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

bayouboergoats said:


> Ok it is official! They are mine! You received your final payment and so has the transporter! Whoo hoo now to wait for them to get here!


My fingers are crossed the rest of the story is boring and predictable. :cowboy:


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Tenacross said:


> My fingers are crossed the rest of the story is boring and predictable. :cowboy:


Oh yes please o please let the rest be boring and predictable.!!!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Tim! Heather is going to be here on Saturday to pick them up!  We are getting close now! She was going to meet us somewhere on Sunday but the timing wasn't going to work out for us.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Thanks Tim! Heather is going to be here on Saturday to pick them up!  We are getting close now! She was going to meet us somewhere on Sunday but the timing wasn't going to work out for us.


Saturday!?!?! Whoo hoo so that puts them being in the trailer for 5 days? 
I sure hope they will be ok.

It is pretty hot down here lately..95 with a heat index of 105....I am such a worry wart always thinking the worst! You would not believe what all is going thru my head about what could go wrong!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Aww, don't worry Amber. I sure they will do fine!  

She is going to get them Saturday, and head out Sunday. I'm not sure how many days that would make it?


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Aww, don't worry Amber. I sure they will do fine!
> 
> She is going to get them Saturday, and head out Sunday. I'm not sure how many days that would make it?


I sure hope so!

Saturday is the 22nd and she said hopefully to me by the 26th... I think they are staying one night in Ok before me


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey look at my forecast for the next 7 days...RAIN RAIN RAIN!!!! When the girls get here they should feel right at home! haha


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Haha! They certainly will! That's great! 

Just 6 more days Amber!!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

I KNOW I KNOW!!!! I AM COUNTING DOWN THE DAYS!!!! 

I have it set in my phone so it tells me how many days are left everyday! ha I am obsessed!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Okay so the girls are leaving you _tomorrow_!?!?!?!??!

AHHHHH!!!!

Whoo hoo soooooo excited!!!!!



Give them lots of hugs and kisses!!!

And say a big prayer for them that they will have a _VERY_ safe and uncomplicated journey!

I am getting so nervous! I sure hope they do okay down here with our humidity and heat!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yea, either today or tomorrow! I'm a little frustrated as I can't get in contact with Heather. Last I heard she was going to come get them today, but she doesn't have our address. We were going to meet her in town this morning but we have gone and come back already and still nothing from her??? 

But anyway, I'm sure we'll work it out. We picked up all the meds needed yesterday and today so they will be all set to go today! We will give them hugs and kisses for you and have been praying the trip over there goes well!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Yea, either today or tomorrow! I'm a little frustrated as I can't get in contact with Heather. Last I heard she was going to come get them today, but she doesn't have our address. We were going to meet her in town this morning but we have gone and come back already and still nothing from her???
> 
> But anyway, I'm sure we'll work it out. We picked up all the meds needed yesterday and today so they will be all set to go today! We will give them hugs and kisses for you and have been praying the trip over there goes well!


Oh goodness that makes me nervous that u can't get in touch with her....sure hope I dont have that problem while they are in her care for the trip. .

Everything will be fine Amber everything will be fine....I keep telling myself that.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Everything will fine fine Amber, everything will be fine!!  

I'm sure she's just busy packing and planning (haha, except for picking up these goats!)... Once they are on the road I'm sure she will be great about staying in touch!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Packing should be easy peasy! All she needs for down here is shorts, tank tops, flip flops and lots of sunscreen! =)


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Haha. Yea, how fun is that! Us poor Washingtonians... rain, rain, rain. Happy summer BTW! It's still raining here!  

Finally heard from Heather... She's going to come get them tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Happy Summer to you! & the rest of your family! 

It has felt so hot here lately we have been praying for lots of rain! 

The grass is starting to die
my pond has lost alot of water and
my garden is about done from all the heat and humidity!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! Awww, poor grass and garden and pond. The only downer about summer is the heat.  Course here "hot" is 80+! 

Okay so the plan is we are meeting Heather with Beauty and Journey at 9 tonight just out of Mossyrock. Hard to believe they will be gone in just a couple hours! Sure is exciting, for you! ;D I'm going to miss Beauty a lot. Journey formed a habit of squeezing through the bars in the creep feeder, pooping and laying in the grain, then jumping over the fence from there into the does pen and nursing on Addy, who we are trying to dry up! So I'm not going to miss her a whole lot!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Thanks! Awww, poor grass and garden and pond. The only downer about summer is the heat.  Course here "hot" is 80+!
> 
> Okay so the plan is we are meeting Heather with Beauty and Journey at 9 tonight just out of Mossyrock. Hard to believe they will be gone in just a couple hours! Sure is exciting, for you! ;D I'm going to miss Beauty a lot. Journey formed a habit of squeezing through the bars in the creep feeder, pooping and laying in the grain, then jumping over the fence from there into the does pen and nursing on Addy, who we are trying to dry up! So I'm not going to miss her a whole lot!!


AHHHHH!!!!! (That is me screaming via the internet) Oh wow! They are almost gone! kinda sad....I know you will miss Beauty but I promise she is going to be just as spoiled here!  My 6 year old can not wait for her to get here so she can start giving her kisses and brushing her everyday!

Poor Poor journey she just wants a little more milk! lol She sounds like Faith over here. I weaned her about 2 weeks ago and every time I separate them she finds some hole somewhere and squeezes out to get back with her momma or and if she can not find a hole somewhere she will dig one just to get under the fence to her momma. She has been a pain in my rear!lol But I have just decided that it will all be okay and I will get her weaned eventually. I planned on giving her momma some time off after this kidding anyways since she just made 5 and she got accidentally bred back to back last year(Well bred back a few weeks after I weaned her kids)

I wrote Heather on Facebook to tell her to please keep me informed on how my girls are doing on the trip and to please let me know once they get on the road if there are any complications or if they are not going to make it here by the 26th.

Have I mentioned that I am a complete NERVOUS WRECK!?!??! 
I am just ready for the trip to be over and the girls to be here already!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I am so excited for you!!!! I am certain you will give them a wonderful home!  I've seen the kids get really, really nervous around people they aren't used to seeing. Like the vet or... so don't worry if they are scared of you at first, they'll come around! 

Yea, Journey's mom is heading to her new home next week so we are desperately trying to dry her up! But Journey wont let us! That's okay though.  The new owner has dairy goats too so he'll know what to do with a full udder! 

Less than 2 hours until they head out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I'm really nervous too, but at least we can be nervous together!!  I'm not on FB so you gotta give me the updates okay?


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> I am so excited for you!!!! I am certain you will give them a wonderful home!  I've seen the kids get really, really nervous around people they aren't used to seeing. Like the vet or... so don't worry if they are scared of you at first, they'll come around!
> 
> Yea, Journey's mom is heading to her new home next week so we are desperately trying to dry her up! But Journey wont let us! That's okay though.  The new owner has dairy goats too so he'll know what to do with a full udder!
> 
> ...


Oh I will be annoying you before they get here I worry way too much! 
I will update you as much as I hear from her!

I have not purchased a new goat since last year everyone u had has been here for over a year until 2 weeks ago i bought a new doe and i forgot how stand offish they can be. ..but she is coming around today she followed me while I was on the mower cutting grass so I guess she finally likes me!

Beauty & Journey will love me too I know it can take sometime but once they figure out that I am not going to eat them or hurt them they will he happy here!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

They are on their way Amber! Well, gone from here anyway.  I'm so anxious to hear how they do!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Heather messaged me late last night to say the girls were ADORABLE! I can not wait to see them in person


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> They are on their way Amber! Well, gone from here anyway.  I'm so anxious to hear how they do!!!!!!!!!!!!


YAY!!!!! So about 4-5 days until they get home!!!! Well to their new home anyways! =) I am praying they do just fine.

I have got to stay away from google...lol....I was doing some reading and now I am worried about them getting pneumonia due to the climate change and all the humidity down here....Google is a bad bad thing sometimes! lol

I sure hope they are not too scared in the trailer...thankfully they have each other to snuggle with for the drive!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

They have each other and Beauty has been in our trailer several times. She lays right down and acts totally normal every time we would check on them. She'd get up and walk over to the door and look super cute for the people in the parking lots who liked to look at her! We have side doors on the trailer where only her head and neck could reach out and she enjoyed looking around! So cute. Journey was in the trailer once too once to go to the vet, and she seemed to do just fine too.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We also gave them a Nuflor shot from the vet to combat shipping fever and I think it would work for pneumonia too, as well as any respiratory illness.  Don' worry yourself Amber! Everything will be FINE!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Okay so I have been talking Via Face book with Heather all morning! lol

She is headed to Shyla's in Ellensburg, WA at around 10am, should get there by 1pm, spending the day getting ready, assessing her animals, helping her build a free website and taking pics

Then we pick up a bunny tomorrow morning about 10am and roll out

Shyla set up a paddock for them to run around and stretch their legs etc so they won't have to stay on the trailer

We will load them tomorrow morning about 9:30am

Oh and she told me my girls are the *ONLY* ones on the trailer all the way from Washington!!!!! I am their first stop!!!!! You do not know how excited this makes me!!! Their is no risk of exposing them to any one else's goats!!! Whoo hooo!

Happy dance happy dance happy dance!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

YAAAAAAY! That's WONDERFUL! She talked to us for about 30 minutes last night (what she does best!! ) and told me you were their first stop, but I still thought she'd have other goats in the trailer. That is such great news! What a relief!! She'll be able to focus all her attention on them too and not have to worry about the others!!!!! 


They'll be on their way soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

I know I just told my husband ( I was jumping uo and down all excited) he just shook his head...I am pretty sure ue thinks I have a goat addiction problem!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, do ya know where they are at now? Should be a good ways from home by now!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

I heard from her yesterday...When they were in Oregon...lol...Not sure where they are now. I sent her a text a few times yesterday but I think maybe I am bugging her. Not sure...I thought for sure since my girls were the only ones on the trailer other than a bunny that I would be getting updates but she has not contacted me unless I contact her first

:shrug:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, I was hoping so too, but the only time she's contacted me is when I email her first too. So I'm relying on you for updates as we shouldn't both be bothering her!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

I sent her a text this morning asking where they were now and how the girls were doing...Have not gotten a reply yet tho but as soon as I do I will let you know! Yesterday they were good munching on Alfalfa when they stopped for fuel


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Just heard back!

They are in Idaho, She said they had a couple of unexpected stops so they crashed for 7 hours,had breakfast,maintained the animals who look great and we are back on the road. She said she gave them some vit b paste & probios last night before they bedded down.

I then asked if the girls were handling the trip okay and not too stressed?
She replied: They seem perfect! and that they hope to get much farther today...on the road again.

I am Not too sure if they will be here by wed thats only two days and they still have a ways to go..


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Sounds good! Glad they are doing so well.  Thanks for sharing the update! It sure would be great if they could make it on Wednesday.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

I sure hope they do too I am soooo ready!

She just sent this pic:

She says they are resting


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awww.... Beauty's saying "just go away and get back on the road so we can get home!". I hope they aren't all sunken when they get there. It would be understandable but I want them to look good! They are not used to eating grain off the ground...


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

I will not be upset if they are...it is a given they are stressed and are traveling 2,500 miles in a small trailer compartment. 

I am just ready for them to get here I can always get some weight on them after they settle in. I am a nervous wreck I wish she would text me more than once a day. ..i am just worrying myself sick over here!





Oh and we all know you just put grain on the floor for your goats. 

Haha haha haha haha


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Okay so I have contacted her twice already today. .(its 10:35 here) I have not gotten a reply back yet sure hope everyone is okay...maybe I am just over worried


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Just heard from them almost to Colorado!!! She says they are going to try and push through to make it to me by tomorrow!

I told her ok sounds good but be careful!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Could today really be the day???


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Could today really be the day???


I SURE HOPE SOOOOOO!!!!!!!



I sent her a text (at 7 am..ooops) asking if they made it to Texas? and told her i am just trying to get an about ETA.

No reply yet! ughh my husband says I am bugging her and to quit worrying they will get here when they get here..but I have money riding in their trailer and I want updates! lol

What are we going to talk about when they finally do get here?

It still does not seem real to me...like they do not even exist ha ha I am sure it will be real when they do finally come pulling down my road!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I can only imagine how exciting this is for you! You've waited soooooooooooo long! I can't wait till they get there!! 

Keep me posted!   D


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Just heard back! lol perfect timing! ha

She says:

5 hours from Amarillo and 13.5 hours from me! I am guessing they are driving straight thru because she then asked if I had a holiday inn express near me! lol Poor girls are probably tired! 

Okay so they should be here tonight if all goes according to plan!!! whoo hoo!!!! oh my goodness I am sooo excited!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah!!! Sure is exciting!!!!  Hang on girls, you're almost there!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

omg I am soooo anxious/excited!!!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Sure hope everyone on here and FB is ready for a pic overload! hahaha


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

bayouboergoats said:


> Sure hope everyone on here and FB is ready for a pic overload! hahaha


I sure am  Been reading this thread like a chapter book.... Hoping your little girls will arrive safely and soon!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I am!!  Haven't seen them for almost a week!!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Okay just talked to Heather!!!

They got stuck in traffic in Keller,Texas so they stopped to find some shade,get fuel and check on the girls. They just got back on the road again.

Keller Texas is about 5 1/2 hrs from me...I told them to just drive straight here no more pits stops or sight seeing! lol That puts them not getting here until midnight.. 

she said they will let me know if they will drive straight to me or spend the night somewhere and come in the am!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> I am!!  Haven't seen them for almost a week!!!


Okay Victoria I must ask...do you talk with an accent like Heather?

I just talked to her for the first time other than email or text and I love her accent!

Wonder if she thinks she I talk with an accent too? Haha


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I love accents!  I'm sure I have a New England one.. But I can't really tell lol! But I had a friend in TN that has one and I felt bad cause every time I talked to her I would start talking with a southern accent...


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Ha i love it! I am sure I have a "*******" "hillbilly" accent to Heather! But she never laughed at me not once! lol Guess we will see when they get here!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Just sitting over here twiddling my thumbs trying to keep myself busy for the next few hours until the girls arrive....Any one else sitting on the edge of their seats with me???


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

LOL!!!! I guess so! That is so funny! I never thought Heather had an accent, which probably means I sound just like her! That is SO funny!! 

We need to talk on the phone very badly... Can't believe we haven't yet!!  

Are they about 3 hours out now? ETA 12 your time 10 ours?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

bayouboergoats said:


> Just sitting over here twiddling my thumbs trying to keep myself busy for the next few hours until the girls arrive....Any one else sitting on the edge of their seats with me???


Yep, keep me posted!!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> LOL!!!! I guess so! That is so funny! I never thought Heather had an accent, which probably means I sound just like her! That is SO funny!!
> 
> We need to talk on the phone very badly... Can't believe we haven't yet!!
> 
> Are they about 3 hours out now? ETA 12 your time 10 ours?


Is it weird that I am reading everything in my head that you typed in an accent now?? :hammer:

I just sent her a text to see what town they were in or close too I will let you know when I hear back.

Earlier they had some confusion with all the different exits in Dallas..

Oh and she also said that the girls did lose some weight due to stress.
I told her that that was expected and that I understood. 

Oh well they should fatten right up in no time as long as they can take the heat...wonder if I should spray them with sun block?? hmm


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

You are making me crack up!!! 

Aww, that's too bad, but yea very expected. Poor girls. I'm hoping you'll have enough grain to last a little while to switch them over. I doubt they ate much on the trip... 

Can't wait to hear from Heather!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Still have not heard yet...hmm hope they did not get lost!

You did say you fed noble goat right?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep, Noble goat, calf manna and 12% allstock/rancher's blend.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Okay, sorry to be a party pooper, but I'm going to head in the direction of bed!  I look so forward to reading how the delivery went tomorrow! Best of luck tonight! So excited for you!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Okay an no worries! I will probably not post tonight or this am I should say uudt talked to her they are about an hr away still so by the time they make it here I will hurry up and kiss tue girls then go to sleep it is WAY past my bed time!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

2:55am they just made it but we are pooped! The girls are good! They gave me a few kisses! Going to sleep now will update more in the morning!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! That is a long night! I'm glad the girls are doin' okay. Sleep in and take all the time you need before updating, okay?!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Here are a few pics of the girls getting introduced to ky goats


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awwww! Thanks for the pictures! They fit right in with all those white goats!!   They are probably so relieved to be off that trailer!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

I know right! I almost asked can you spot your girls? Haha they sure do stand out! They were in the shade first and I took a pic and could not even see them!

They were terrified at first but now they are out there running and playing with all my babies! They have only gotten rammed once or twice(I was excited about that)

They have not quit walking running or eating grass yet! I am pretty sure they are thrilled to be out of the trailer!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome to my world of colored Boers!!! I love it!   

Now what do we talk about?? Heehee! 

I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo glad they made it there safely and you FINALLY have them there! Remember where we started several months ago with finding an airline? And then the first hauler backed out and we couldn't find a another... then Heather showed up out of nowhere, and now they are there!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

I know! I can not believe they are finally here!!!!! And of course I have a severe migrane today and can only stay in the heat for a few minutes without getting sick....so I have spent the day on the back porch admiring the girls from the shade they are soo sweet and lovable! And they hardly make any noise at all! I just love them


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, they are very nice, glad they are OK.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Wellll, looks like this post will be here now in anticipation of Teflon! 

Congrats amber on your new babies!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks Pam! And yes I guess it will be for Teflon


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Have they ever been around dogs before?

I just introduced Cain & Able to them....and they were terrified! The dogs keep licking them all in the face!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

The LGD seems quite proud of them.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Tenacross said:


> The LGD seems quite proud of them.


I was shocked actually...the last "new" goat I brought home I had to separate for awhile they just did not like her but they LOVE Beauty & Journey they will not stop licking them...it is so funny


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

A few more pics before they go into the barn for the night....this is there favorite spot to lay. ..Under a big oak tree in the shade!

Journey still has some winter fuzz she is pretty hot...I am going to brush her to help pull some of it out to try to help her stay cooler


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Awwww! I love they both very much, but Journey has the coolest colors ever! She should throw you some black babies! Glad they made it to you safely


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

TrinityRanch said:


> Awwww! I love they both very much, but Journey has the coolest colors ever! She should throw you some black babies! Glad they made it to you safely


Ooohhhh black babies that would be different for me! As you can see from the pics I have traditionals!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I know, we've been wanting some black over here, too, since we have some chocolates. The farthest we have gotten was a traditional red who was totally black deep in her hairs, so if we would have clipped her, she would have looked black 

I guess it depends on if your buck carries a gene for black. And if not, Journey can still throw those cool black spots that she has on her!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Smart getting two. So obvious from the pics.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes...I very rarely just get one....they do soooo much better in my experiences when they have someone they are used to to snuggle/sleep with. And everytime I have gotten 2 instead of 1 they never even go off feed.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

They look so happy and relaxed! Cute pictures! 

The goats are all messed up over here. Addy (Journey's mom) just went to another breeder today (Addy was our herd queen!) Dazzle was pulled off Diamonds so we can get her weaned in time for the show(so they are all upset!) , and Star is really missing her baby (Beauty!)! They have been separated for almost a month, but they still could see each other and talked to each other every day... 

Lots of changes for the goats.... We'll be bringing two new does home next weekend instead of one (Paint Ball), so I am REALLY excited about that!! The other one is traditional, but a show doe to boot (and FB yeah!), so I can't wait to get her here.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh goodness! So many changes!!!! Poor goats! Lol
The girls are doing great! They were a little confused when it was Time to go in their stall...but after a few minutes (of me stalking them! Haha) I caught them and put them in the barn! I sat with them for a bit and made sure they knew where the food water and hay was.




Soo do you have any pics of this other new FB?!?!?!?!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yea, really! They seemed to have calmed down now. I feel so bad for Dazzle!

Aww. Great to hear.  They sure have a great home!

Nope, not yet! The breeder is bringing several to the show for us to chose from. There is one I really like and have shown before that is the likely new doe.  We'll have to wait and see how they all do at RWB and make the decision then! I am soooo excited about these new girls!!!   I have seen and shown most of the does she's bringing, and they are all very, very nice girls... just not sure which one yet.  

I'll post pictures and info as soon as we get back Sunday night 7/8 or Monday.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Whoo hoo cant wait to see who you choose!!!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Yay! The girls are fitting right in with my goats finally!!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

How cute!!!!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

They are already coming around...they actually came into the barn on their own today!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awww, great to hear.  Are they friendly towards you or a little shy?


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Umm they are still shy...still learning the ropes over here...they are trying to get used to the LGD'S,atvs,airboats,gokarts,and all of the other loud toys we have!  lol

But they are coming around they will come up to me now but still run a little when I reach out to pet them...When they are in their own stall in the evenings they let me love all over them...


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yea, they'll come around eventually.  That's a big change for a little goat! Beauty was never one who liked attention, even though she was my fav. Journey was the one to come bounding over the the gate and want attention all the time. They were never around any other people, so I'm sure that adds to their shy-ness.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

just a few quick pictures from this evening...They are finally not so sunken in anymore! Whoo hoo! They are not eating a lot of grain but they are eating some,They love to browse more. Guess that is a good thing! 

We just love these girls! They are actually following me around now with the rest of the goats. Journey got in my lap for the first time today!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Whoa, they are so nice! And I like their little traditional friend who is standing next to them


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

TrinityRanch said:


> Whoa, they are so nice! And I like their little traditional friend who is standing next to them


Thank you! I am in love with them! Haha I just love their colors and personalities!

There traditional friend is Faith she on the other hand is not liking these new colored girls in her pasture. She is my keeper doe out of the Spring kid crop so needless to say she is quite spoiled and not liking the fact that she now has to share her lovins!

=)


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

They look wonderful Amber! What pretty girls!! They really look like they are liking it there!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

LOVE the goat play toy BTW! That is awesome! Now that our spools have seen one too many years and fat goats... it's time to get something new!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Those are just old railroad ties cut into smaller sections it works gives the kids something to play on!

I think they are liking it here now! They are being sooo very spoiled! My daughter and step daughter brush and love on them every chance they get
(that is when I have not beat them to it) 

=)


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Cool! We'll have to go look for some of those!  

I am glad you are enjoying them so much.  They sure look cute.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking Good


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some pictures of Teflon from today.  Finally got some good ones!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He is so Awesome


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Wowza he is looking really good losing that winter fuzz.

Do you mind if I steal a few for reference since he is the sire to the girls?


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

You should have named him The Incredible Hulk! He's ginormous 

And he looks like he could easily double as a wether sire. Have any of his offspring gone in that direction?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Pam and Amber. He is looking really nice without his winter fluff.  I wish he would eat some alfalfa. We have offered some to him free choice and he doesn't like it. He is still in good weight for just pasture though. 



bayouboergoats said:


> Do you mind if I steal a few for reference since he is the sire to the girls?


Sure that's fine! Go right ahead!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

TrinityRanch said:


> You should have named him The Incredible Hulk! He's ginormous
> 
> And he looks like he could easily double as a wether sire. Have any of his offspring gone in that direction?


That's funny, my last reply came in just after yours.  Thanks! We are pretty happy with him and he is really tall for a yearling!

We had one of his kids go for a market wether, but I haven't had any updates from the buyer. Fireball was a nice wether though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hmm, doesn't like Alfalfa and looks that good. Awesome easy keeper. That is the kind of goat I like.

Kinda strange though, almost all goats love Alfalfa, even his son.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes, I love that he is such an easy keeper! He is also VERY resistant to worms and mites and is NEVER sick. I LOVE that about him. So far he seems to be passing the worm resistance and healthy immune system on to Liberty. 

It is so weird that he doesn't like alfalfa! I know there is nothing wrong with it and our show kids LOVE it. We also give some of the left over alfalfa from the kids to the adult does every once in while and they love it, too. He has never been a big fan of hay though, even the really nice clover hay we had last winter, so IDK. :shrug: He's a weirdy.... but we still love him.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A Weirdy, LOL, I love that term. :laugh:

Well he is impressive, you can't ask for more


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hehe.  

He'd look even better if he'd actually eat something good! I feel good if he even finishes his grain now! He's very upset now that Rich isn't with him and he's not in with the does... and he can see Rich a fence over in with *his* does...poor guy. He is NOT a happy camper right now!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Can anyone see my signature picture? I change it almost every day to the same picture... and it keeps going away! I don't understand! ???


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It has showed all along and of course is beautiful. 

You aren't seeing it on the left side in your posts or?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh, well that's good I guess! I can't see it!  It's just a little picture box with a crack through it. You have one of those in your signature too... maybe it's just this computer... ?


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Oh, well that's good I guess! I can't see it!  It's just a little picture box with a crack through it. You have one of those in your signature too... maybe it's just this computer... ?


I'm never able to tell if my profile is working either.  Is it now?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't see anything Sylvie... ??


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Can anyone see my signature picture? I change it almost every day to the same picture... and it keeps going away! I don't understand! ???


I have never seen it either! Hmm....  Can't see yours either, Pam.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

How strange!! I don't get it! The picture shows up right after I change it, then the next day it will be gone!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

My boy is soooo handsome!! I cannot wait to get him home!! Ahhhh!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Victoria & Pam All I see is an X inside the small box for your Sig pics. I can see your avatar/profile pics but not sig.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That's what I can see... ^


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

That is weird...can you see mine? I can see my own...hmm.maybe PM Austin?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am bringing it to Austins Attention, waiting for a response, hopefully we can get to the bottom of this issue for you. 
So sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Pam is that your boy you got from Victoria in your Avatar pic?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Pam! I'ts really not a problem... just kinda strange!  

Yep, that's Poli's boy Crossfire in Pam's avatar.  

I can see your sig pic Amber! Looks great!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks Victoria!

Wow Pam he is looking good! Can't wait to see him at about a year old...he should he even nicer!!!! =)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Stacey mentioned, it could be a Browser issue with the no Avatar showing.
Which Browser are you using?
I am using Firefox

Yep Amber, that is him in the Avatar, here is a link to his page I just put up, with a couple more pics. 
I am proud of him.  
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f194/new-buckling-crossroads-crossfire-150557/index2.html


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hmmm....We use Google Crome.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We are still trying to figure out what is going on with the sig.
Will let you know, if I hear anything more.

I personally do not have a sig pic in place just a Avatar


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Okay, thanks Pam!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

The girls refuse to lay in the grass or dirt with everyone else.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

They don't want to get icky brown dirt on their flawless brown coats 
And all the other goats just want to be as brown as they are...

They are so big!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL, how cute and smart


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Haha. That's funny... so cute.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

How're the girls doing Amber? Any recent pictures by chance?  

Just heard from the girl who bought Beauty's brother, a market wether, and she said he took "Best Jr. Market goat"! Don't really know what that means, but sound good to me!  A fancy way of saying 1st place maybe?


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> How're the girls doing Amber? Any recent pictures by chance?
> 
> Just heard from the girl who bought Beauty's brother, a market wether, and she said he took "Best Jr. Market goat"! Don't really know what that means, but sound good to me!  A fancy way of saying 1st place maybe?


I was just thinking about you and how you must think I have abandoned my goats i think my goats think I have also! Lol i have been sooo busy this summer! This will be my first year to home school Audrey,so I have been behind my computer or books getting lesson plans lined out.

I actually took quite a few pictures the last time I emailed you but my two livestock dogs snatched the camera off the four wheeler and slobbered all over it and then dropped it in the pond when i yelled at them.  so needless to say all those pics got ruined! I will get some soon I promise this time to post them asap! ! Its a long holiday weekend and I have lots of goat work to catch up on.

And yes that does sound like a first place to me!!! Congrats!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey, good to hear from ya! Oh no worries, I figured you were really busy! 

Sounds great!  

Haha (well not really for you.... but a little for me  ) Gee wiz, that's really too bad!  Sorry to hear that! Oh the joys of having dogs...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Slobber does ruin things, yuck, I think they were upset you weren't taking a picture of them.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Okay these pics are _REALLY_ bad!!!!I will work on getting some better ones. They were running all over the place and did not want to be still! And I also had no help so these are just pics of me chasing them around! They are mainly on pasture with just a little grain once per day since we have so much browse this time of year.(They could actually stand to gain some weight) But they are all lazy and would rather lay around in the shade instead of walking and eating. They are doing great here though. They have adjusted to the heat perfectly!!And they are Just a bossy as ever! They are the "herd" queens of the kid group that is for sure! We just love these girls. They are finally coming around and enjoy being petted and loved on more too so my girls really like that. Oh and our girls want to bring them to Trunk or Treat at church for Halloween! So now I guess I need to work on Costume's for them also! =) Hmmmm what could they be??


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures!!! They looks *wonderful*! and have gotten SO big! I love their heads, so pretty! I am so glad to hear they are finally coming around and are being friendly. Our young doe Dazzle acts TERRIFIED of us when we try to catch her. She's hilarious. Such a stinker. Then as soon as we go to feed them she's there nearly knocking us down.... 

How fun!! You'll HAVE to take pics of the Trunk or Treat costumes! Hmmm costumes... gee that's hard. I'll let you know if I come up with an idea!

Star and Poli are bred to Rich and are due on the same day! Hoping we get gorgeous kids from them again! Cosmo is due a few days before them. They should be 50-55 days bred now I think.

Liberty won grand champion at our fair a couple weeks ago over our new doe Dandi... did you hear that? We were so thrilled! The state fair is coming up on the 11th, so we are really looking forward to that! That will probably be the last show of the year.

Here's a new pic of Liberty... she's kinda chubby.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That's funny about them being bossy... I wonder why? Seems like they would be low on the totem pole! Silly girls! Addy ( J's mom) was always the most bossy doe of ours. Buy Star (B's mom) is the 2nd lowest in pecking order.


----------

